# Problem mit ATX Stecker



## LucasC (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo ich baue gerade mit meinem Kumpel einen Rechner zusammen, wir haben nur ein kleines Problem mit dem 24poligen ATX Stecker, wir drücken ihn mit aller Gewalt in die Buchse, aber er rastet nicht ein und wir wollen nicht noch stärker drücken weil wir sonst befürchten, dass das Mainboard zu sehr belastet wird. Also der Stecker ist fast eingerastet, er ist kurz davor, aber er hält sonst ganz gut. Also können wir den Computer auch so starten oder was sollen wir machen?


----------



## Jeanboy (30. Juli 2012)

bei mir war an dem 4 poligen Stecker ein kleiner Abstandshalter, sodass beide nicht mehr zusammen reingepasst haben (weil die direkt nebeneinander waren).
Ich hab kurzerhand eine kleine Säge genommen und diesen abgeschnitten... Gibts diesen Abstandshalter bei euch auch?

Natürlich könntet ihr ihn starten, nur bin ich mir sicher, dass der mit der Zeit locker wird, also kann das nicht der Dauerzustand sein


----------



## LucasC (30. Juli 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> bei mir war an dem 4 poligen Stecker ein kleiner Abstandshalter, sodass beide nicht mehr zusammen reingepasst haben (weil die direkt nebeneinander waren).
> Ich hab kurzerhand eine kleine Säge genommen und diesen abgeschnitten... Gibts diesen Abstandshalter bei euch auch?
> 
> Natürlich könntet ihr ihn starten, nur bin ich mir sicher, dass der mit der Zeit locker wird, also kann das nicht der Dauerzustand sein


 

Es gibt keinen Abstandshalter


----------



## Jeanboy (30. Juli 2012)

Schon versucht, ob beide einzeln reinpassen?

Also nur der 20 polige und nur der 4 polige


----------



## True Monkey (30. Juli 2012)

Das ist kein Abstandshalter sondern eine klemmung das der 4er nicht herausrutschen kann (siehe Bild)

Erst den 20er reinschieben und nachträglich den 4er funzt deswegen natürlich nicht andersrum wäre richtig  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LucasC (30. Juli 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Das ist kein Abstandshalter sondern eine klemmung das der 4er nicht herausrutschen kann (siehe Bild)
> 
> Erst den 20er reinschieben und nachträglich den 4er funzt deswegen natürlich nicht andersrum wäre richtig
> 
> ...


 
Danke das probieren wir gleich, und ist es eigentlich egal in welche Richtung man den Power und Resetbutton drückt?


----------



## True Monkey (30. Juli 2012)

> ist es eigentlich egal in welche Richtung man den Power und Resetbutton drückt?


 
Ich verstehe nicht ganz was du meinst


----------



## LucasC (30. Juli 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht ganz was du meinst


 
Also ob es egal ist in welche Richtung man die Kabel von dem Power und Resetbutton ins Mainboard steckt.


----------



## LucasC (30. Juli 2012)

PS wenn wir zuerst den 20pol reindrücken und dann den 4 pol, dann rasten zuerst der 20 pol wieder nicht ein, wenn man dann den 4 pol reindrückt rastet nur der 4 pol ein nicht der 20 pol, der 20 pol will irgendwie trotz allen drückens nicht einrasten.


----------



## Timsu (30. Juli 2012)

Das braucht manchmal ein bisschen Druck, genauso wie beim Arbeitsspeicher.
Falls ihr Angst habt, das das MoBo durchbricht am besten aus dem Gehäuse rausnehmen und auf den MoBo Karton legen.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2012)

Ich weiß auch nicht wo das Problem ist. 
Einfach den 20 Pin und den 4 Pin zusammenhalten und dann gleichzeitig einstecken. Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## True Monkey (30. Juli 2012)

Ihr müßt das ganze zusammen reinschieben .....also erst wie auf dem Pic zusammenschieben und dann komplett reinstecken (Aber darauf achten das ihr den 4er auch an der richtigen seite habt )

bei power und reset ist es egal wo welcher der jeweils zwei kabel hinkommt falls du das meinst


----------



## LucasC (31. Juli 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht wo das Problem ist.
> Einfach den 20 Pin und den 4 Pin zusammenhalten und dann gleichzeitig einstecken. Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein.


 

Jetzt haben wir es irgenwie geschafft er ist zwar immer noch nicht ganz eingerastet, aber zumindest nur noch 1mm davon entfernt und der Stecker hält auch so und der PC geht an , wir wissen auch nicht was mit dem atx stecker los war, wir haben alles super einfach reinbekommen, selbst der RAM, wos ja immer heißt das der manchmal klemmt, haben wir super reinbekommen, nur den blöden ATX stecker nicht, der war vielleicht ne leichte fehlkonstruktion oder sowas .


----------



## Folloutboy (30. Juli 2013)

Ich habe das selbe Problem mit dem ATX stecker. Habe es wie der Ersteller geschaft den ATX stecker soweit reinzustecken das er nur noch 1mm vorm einrasten ist. Kein Plan woran das liegt habe ein Straight Power E9 480 watt netzteil.


----------



## Rosigatton (30. Juli 2013)

Die gehen halt schonmal etwas schwer rein . Eventüll etwas Plastik oder ähnliches an der Stelle unters Board klemmen, damit Du es nicht kaputtdrückst.


----------

